# coolsat4000 problem



## nick100 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a coolsat 4000 Pro that has to be reprogramed to get FTA. Please help! Thanks. 
nick100


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think anyone understands your question.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Legitimate receivers running legitimate software never need "to be reprogramed to get FTA". And if it's not legitimate FTA, we don't talk about it.


----------

